# Safari Text Encoding



## jmintz (Jun 5, 2005)

I am trying to change default text encoding in Safari and have followed the instructions in Safari Help - I go to Preferences, Appearance, and then to text encoding  panel and click on utf-8, which is the default I want. I want to be able to read chinese characters. But the next time I open a webpage, it goes back to "default" and the characters are garbled. I can change it manually but want it to be the default encoding.  What am I doing wrong?


----------

